# Randomly stopping machine



## KrillanShirts7 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to using a forum so please forgive if I don't do something correctly. 
I run a Tajima TFMX-IIC1506 6-head embroidery machine. Lately I've had issues with the machine randomly just stopping. It will be running a logo just fine then slow down like it's going to make a thread cut and just stop. Sometimes it gives error code 316 then when I press the reset button on the computer control it gives error 312 and sometimes it gives no error code at all, just freezes. Pressing either start or stop button doesn't do anything and I have to turn the machine off and back on for it to operate again. Is this an issue anyone else has run into?


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you have the manual that tells you what the codes mean?

If not.. here are the codes:
316 - Causes :A main shaft driver error signal is detected 
Corrective Action: Replace the main shaft driver unit.

312 - Cause: Encoder Z signal status does not change.
Corrective Action: Check the encoder or encoder signal lines.

Not that that will help. Never had that code with ours. I have a number to a really great repairman.. he might be able to help you over the phone.


----------



## Troy W (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello
My tmfx-c main shaft will not turn even when off. Usually I can turn the handle on the side when power is off. It threw a code off 312 but I don’t know where the encoder is at. Any one had any issues similar?? I’m leaning toward a bearing seized. But it was running perfect.


----------

